# Brick Dick Fever!!!



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

When I opened the second bomb I have recieved today, I couldn't get that classic Ted Nugent song from 1978; "Brick Dick Fever" out of my head... =

That's right, the Brick Dick himself "Duece" brought out the big guns this time and poured it on heavy. Joey had me weak at the knee's and Patrick made me sit down (to keep from fallin down) and just look and admire in utter amazement.

Why am I amazed? Because Ypsilanti represented itself proudly with:

1) A La Unica #4 (5+ years)!! 
2) Perdermo ESV91 Phantom Maduro
3) Pueblo dominicano #2
4) Padilla Hybrid
5) Padilla Obsidian
6) Padilla Miami
7) Diablo
8) 601 Oscuro
9) El Mejor Emerald
10) Gurkha East India
11) Chateau Real

Thanks Patrick, this is crazy. When I go to a restaurant and look at a menu so diverse as the one you put before me, I just order one of the specials to make it easy on myself. I don't know where to start. 

Thanks again for your generousity, you've humbled this here Texan... 

Cliff


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!


----------



## Phil_Tha_Agony (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice selection!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

another ones down


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I tried to add a lil bit of everything in each bomb i sent. I wanted to be sure i sent at least 1 thing you would enjoy! Hope you enjoy em!!!


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice Hit..


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Great Hit Patrick!!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Great job Deuce!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:biggrin:Texas is gettiung crushed


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

What a hit! Some nice cigars, great lineup. Enjoy.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Another Texan takes a hit! Nice sticks.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Outrageous selection


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

mhlatke said:


> Another Texan takes a hit! Nice sticks.


Ditto:wazzapp:


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice hit!!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Way to slap a Texan around...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey Patrick you did an awesome job putting all this bombing run together! Next time I need help I know who to call!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome Hit Patrick


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice hit.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Not bad for Ypsilanti smack talker!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Good job duece another well desirved hit!!!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice hit...very nice assortment of sticks...


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Holy cow man...there is some serious artillary being thrown around here...what a hit...nice work.


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Very nice hit, and a very funny nickname for the place too :lol:


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

great hit!!! that perdomo is excellent! enjoy!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

the hits just keep coming
good job


----------



## wolfdreamtattoo (Mar 6, 2007)

Very nice hit. :biggrin:


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Muttley bringing it on! Good job Deuce!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

NIce hit .....sweet smokes for sure


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Sweet hit man!! I am guessing my bomb will be dropping tomarrow, who will it be... who will it be.....?


----------

